# Why the surge is not going away.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I know what you are thinking but let's just look at history and the facts.

More and more people are using rideshare then ever before in history. Also the amount of drivers is at a all time high. But what we need to look at are several factors in our current economy. With a all time low of unemployment people are spending money like crazy most just rack up a credit card with out even thinking about it. Vacations large events are at a all time high even in Kansas.

All through our history in the USA people are not financially wise let's go here let's buy this it is a instant gratification generation being I do not want to wait let's go now just push the damn button. They might rag about it but they do push the button.

If the money is not being collected drivers will simply not be online to pick people up uber/Lyft know this they are having a very hard time maintaining the current number of drivers and currently they are near the cusp of a collaps of drivers. It is a fine line 25 pax's per 1 driver. With growth in customers uber/Lyft will need a massive amount of drivers and only so many people are going to drive.

Recently this last 6 months my surge income is up about 20% also I'm at about 15% in tips this was not the norm just 6 months ago. The tide is turning once again for rideshare but this time the drivers are the ones who I think will be winning.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I hope you’re right but I’m not in Kansas anymore.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I hope you're right but I'm not in Kansas anymore.


I'm pretty sure even Dorothy left. Lol


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I hope you're right but I'm not in Kansas anymore.


You do not need to be in Kansas that was an example meaning even Kansas will have surge.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mole said:


> You do not need to be in Kansas that was an example meaning even Kansas will have surge.


Understand. I was making a reference to The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Understand. I was making a reference to The Wizard of Oz.


Wonders if the tin man is a uber driver.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mole said:


> Wonders if the tin man is a uber driver.


Probably. Everybody else is.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

This is Tuesday after 9:00am surge.


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

Damn, haven't seen a surge like that in months. You've gotta take advantage of that and grab a few rides. I don't see your locator icon and it shows 0/30. How do you miss out on that gold?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Mole said:


> View attachment 239198
> This is Tuesday after 9:00am surge.


Don't be fooled that was a glitch lol.
I was there too.
It got fixed in like 10 minutes


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> Don't be fooled that was a glitch lol.
> I was there too.
> It got fixed in like 10 minutes


I found that out later I thought Bart was Shem or something. Surge has been good to me the last few months hopefully the new surge program will fail with the loss of drivers.


----------



## Muggywuggy (Jun 28, 2018)

When I first started driving I would be in surge zones and I assumed when I accepted the ride it was included. Nope. I’ve been driving for base rate. Called Uber, took screen shots and they’d just say: nope there’s no surge. Definitely don’t accept request in areas surging when the request don’t have multipliers with them


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Mole said:


> You do not need to be in Kansas that was an example meaning even Kansas will have surge.


Kansas doesn't get much in the way of surge.

The only time Kansas surges is when the bars close at 2AM or 3AM.

Otherwise 95% of the trips are base rate.

[NG]Owner


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Op is dead wrong


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> Don't be fooled that was a glitch lol.
> I was there too.
> It got fixed in like 10 minutes


Seriously. I haven't seen RED for about 3 months in Los Angeles. Not ONE SINGLE DAY.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Seriously. I haven't seen RED for about 3 months in Los Angeles. Not ONE SINGLE DAY.


I thought during morning commute it surged there cause of the traffic.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Mole said:


> View attachment 239198
> This is Tuesday after 9:00am surge.


Big and beautiful


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Seriously. I haven't seen RED for about 3 months in Los Angeles. Not ONE SINGLE DAY.


Same in Charlotte. It's been months, and I only drive late night Saturday when it used to surge most of my session.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

The scams are going nationwide.
Never fear, Uber will find a way to screw it up.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

It's come to this.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Still confused as to how you didn't get any surge pricing added in.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I emailed them and they are confuses as well.

Lol


----------

